

Millions of tons of ocean plastic has gone missing - Hansi
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/30/5859060/ocean-plastic-millions-of-tons-gone-missing

======
SixSigma
Or it's sunk.

The more mysterious question is : why isn't it being replenished?

